# Webserver starten



## Hannibal (24. August 2003)

Ich habe nun Suse 8.2 über ftp installiert.

Also habe ich, "einfacher Webserver" selektiert und dort apache, php und mysql ausgewählt.

also wäre das Zeugs ja nun drauf, aber wie muss ich den dienst nun starten?

also ich habe kde drauf, gibt es da nun nen config tool, oder wo finde ich die befehle?

so super logisch und einfach wie wärend der ganzen installation immer wieder steht, ist suse aber absolut nicht ;(


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. August 2003)

Ich weiss nicht, wie das bei SuSE aussieht, aber bei Red Hat gibt es ein kleines grafisches Tool, mit dem die Hintergrunddienste verwaltet werden können. Im Menü ist das glaube ich unter Systemeinstellungen, Servereinstellungen zu finden.

Ansonsten musst Du den Server eben über die Shell selbst starten:
service httpd start

(Funktioniert jedenfalls bei mir mit Red Hat 9.0 so.)


----------



## Hannibal (24. August 2003)

danke für die antwort, genau so ein tool vermiss ich ;(

und mit dem start befehlt passiert nix ;( so schade ;(


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. August 2003)

Dieses Tool wird es aber so (oder zumindest so ähnlich) auch bei SuSE geben, anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
Und was heisst genau "passiert nichts"?


----------



## Hannibal (24. August 2003)

command not found

ich hatte bei suse 7.0 mal das tool commanche, das ging..

dann habe ich ne zeit lang red hat gebraucht und fand dass viel besser

aber in der schule ist nun 8.2 angesagt, darum hab ich das nun zuhause installiert.. aber bis jetzt find ich es nur komisch


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. August 2003)

Bitte lege dir mal ein Buch über grundsätzliche Linuxwissen zu.

Ich verwende nur noch Debian. Ich SuSE liegen diese glaube ich in /etc/rc. oder nimm rcapache / rchttpd start

Wie gesagt, ich kenne SuSE nicht wirklich, aber eins von den Kommandos sollte funktionieren.


----------



## Hannibal (24. August 2003)

Super vielen dank damit hats auf anhieb geklappt. nur was könnte der grund für diese fehlermeldung sein ?

ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)


ich habe ja alle packete ausgewählt gehabt, also php, mysql und so weiter


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. August 2003)

-> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

Also: Linux ist nicht ganz so einfach zu konfigurieren. Aber unter SuSE hast du YAST. Darüber solltest du meisten Funktionen zum laufen kriegen.

über yast -l bekommst du alle yast Module angezeigt.

Arbeite dich erst mal in yast rein, wenn du SuSE verwendest

Der MySQL Error bedeutet nur, dass dein MySQL daemon nicht läuft. MySQL-Handbuch Kapitel: Installation durchlesen,


----------



## melmager (24. August 2003)

Bei Suse wird alles über Yast geregelt

Bei version an 8 geht der Start von Apache und Mysql
über den Menüpunkt Runlevel-Editor

dann gehst du in den runlevel 2 und dann menüpunkt erweitert
dort kannst du die dienste starten lassen

sprich Mysql und apache auf start stellen und schon geht es


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. August 2003)

Ich würde Dir eigentlich nicht unbedingt zu yast raten. Arbeite Dich lieber gleich in die richtigen Konfigurationstools ein, dann hast Du nachher nicht so viele Probleme beim Umsteigen auf eine andere Distribution in der es kein yast gibt.

Just my two cent.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. August 2003)

Das sehe ich genauso wie Dario. Gewöhn' dich bloß nicht an SuSEs Alleingänge ... sondern merk' dir gleich die Standardpfade von Konfigurationsdateien.


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

Obwohl die Pfade natürlich auch varrieren:

Also SuSE:

Configs: /etc
Startup scripts: /etc/init.d


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

Über den runlevel editor kannst du die runlevels (also die Zahlen, die du bei "init" angibst) ändern. Der volle Level ist 3. Ändere dort die Einträge für HTTPD oder APache und MySQL auf starten.


----------



## Hannibal (24. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von won_gak _
> *Über den runlevel editor kannst du die runlevels (also die Zahlen, die du bei "init" angibst) ändern. Der volle Level ist 3. Ändere dort die Einträge für HTTPD oder APache und MySQL auf starten. *



danke habe ich mitlerweile gemerkt


----------



## Hannibal (24. August 2003)

Ich habe nun versucht. MYSQL zu starten.

Dann hies es:

abhängigkeit: network muss aktiviert sein.

ich weiss nicht genau wass dass ist, denn das Internet und so geht ja, ich schreibe ja hier mit Konqueror.

Auf jeden fall kommt wenn ich dies bestätige, diese Fehlermeldung:


```
/etc/init.d/network start gab 0 (Erfolg) zurück:
Setting up network interfaces:
    lo        ..done
    eth0      (DHCP) ..failed
    eth1      ..failed
/etc/init.d/mysql start gab 1 (Fehler nicht spezifiziert) zurück:
Creating MySQL privilege database and starting MySQL...
Sorry, the host 'dhcppc3' could not be looked up.
Please configure the 'hostname' command to return a correct hostname.
If you want to solve this at a later stage, restart this script with
the --force option
..failed
```

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wass dieses dhcppc3 sein soll, ist das etwa mein Rechnername?


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

Deine Netzwerkeinstellungen funzen noch nicht so richtig:

lo ist dein Loopback (127.0.0.1), da kann so gut wie nichts schiefgehen (obwohl ich mir da auch nicht mehr sicher bin)

eth0 und eth1 sind deine anderen Netzwerkkarten. (DHCP) failed. Du hast DHCP auf AN konfiguriert. Brauchst du DHCP unbedingt (vergibt automatisch IP-Adressen)? Wenn nicht, lass es (arbeit, offener Port, Lücke). Ansonsten müsstest du den DHCP-Server konfigurieren.


----------



## Hannibal (24. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von won_gak _
> *Deine Netzwerkeinstellungen funzen noch nicht so richtig:
> 
> lo ist dein Loopback (127.0.0.1), da kann so gut wie nichts schiefgehen (obwohl ich mir da auch nicht mehr sicher bin)
> ...




also ich hab einen zyxel dsl router, daher sind die offenen ports nicht so ein prob, der router vergibt die ips automatisch, aber dhcp ist nicht zwingend ich kann auch eine requesten

also muss ich nur den dhcp dienst nicht starten beim boot oder?

aber wo muss ich hostname eingeben? dass ist nicht ganz so logisch


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

Dann mach DHCP aus. Geht auch über yast. Ansonsten musst du in die Dokus gucken, wie man ein Netzwerk unter Linux einrichtet. Über yast kannst du auch deinen Rechnernamen angeben.


----------



## Hannibal (24. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von won_gak _
> *Dann mach DHCP aus. Geht auch über yast. Ansonsten musst du in die Dokus gucken, wie man ein Netzwerk unter Linux einrichtet. Über yast kannst du auch deinen Rechnernamen angeben. *



ok danke für eure gedult ihr lieben 

ich setz mich jetzt noch ein wenig hin..


----------



## xloouch (25. August 2003)

lad dir mal webmin runter.. damit hab ichs unter suse linux 8.0 pro geschafft, denn mysql server zu starten...


----------



## Hannibal (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von xloouch _
> *lad dir mal webmin runter.. damit hab ichs unter suse linux 8.0 pro geschafft, denn mysql server zu starten... *



Danke, mache ich nach dem Feierabend gleich mal, ist ein Gui oder ?


----------



## won_gak (25. August 2003)

aber erst, wenn dein Netzwerk läuft.


----------



## Hannibal (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von won_gak _
> *aber erst, wenn dein Netzwerk läuft. *



ausgezeichneter einwand , dess hab ich heute schon in der mittagspause etwas umgestellt nur hab ich hier bei der arbeit nicht  ans netzwerk gesteckt  


dass seh ich dann gleich zuhause..

wenn das dann alles geht, dann kann ich mein LinuxNotebook auf über den Computernamen als website aufrufen und muss nicht immer 192.168.x.x

oder ist das von win auf linux nid möglich


----------



## won_gak (25. August 2003)

Das geht auf jeden Fall. Aber unter Linux musst du dir feste IP Adressen geben. Es sei denn du verwendest einen DHCP/WINS Server.


----------



## Hannibal (25. August 2003)

ich hab voll das chaos mit eth0 und eth1 wass ist da genau meine karte?

jetzt hab ich dhcp aus und schon komm ich nicht mehr online aber mysql geht ;(


----------



## won_gak (25. August 2003)

Eigentlich sollte yast deine Netzwerkkarte automatisch erkennen. Aber probier es mit eth0. Ist sehr wahrscheinlich


----------



## Hannibal (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von won_gak _
> *Eigentlich sollte yast deine Netzwerkkarte automatisch erkennen. Aber probier es mit eth0. Ist sehr wahrscheinlich *



hast du recht dass ist sie..

ok nun geht das netzwerkt mit dhcp und apache und mysql

wichtig war dass ich bei dhcp "hostname über dhcp aktualisieren" den hacken weggemacht hab 

also nun geht einiges..

klar habe noch meine probs und habe nun mal diees webmin installiert..

weiss einer auf anhieb gerade was CVS Server genau macht?


----------

